# Nutrition Facts Weight Gainer



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

ok my intake of food is really starting to suck.  I just can't seem to get any food down.  I went to Burger King today and got a Big Fish and some Chicken nuggets.  I could barely get down half the fish and 4 nuggets.  So i got completely pissed and went to GNC.  Here's the Nutrition Facts on the weight gainer.

Calories : 2200
  Calories from fat:  150
Total fat: 2.5g
saturated fat: 1g
Cholesterol: 65 mg
sodium: 430 mg
Potassium: 1400 mg
Total Carbohydrate:  407 g
dietary fiber: 5 g
sugars: 109g
Protein: 48 g

What you all think?


----------



## heavy (Jan 8, 2005)

109g of sugars........407g carbs. Fuck that, Id rather drink piss. Just my 2cents.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 8, 2005)

I can only imagine how that shit tastes.......if you want a quick way to increase cals, eat a few tablespoons of flax/fish/canola oil per day.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> I can only imagine how that shit tastes.......if you want a quick way to increase cals, eat a few tablespoons of flax/fish/canola oil per day.



ah, it's banana split tastes good with milk.  flax oil can help increase calories. i didn't know that.  i'll have to research that some more.  I had to do something because i was seriously hurting on eating unlike my first cycle.  I ate like a madman for a few weeks and it dwindled down also.  I used this before and got some pretty good gains from it.  So i figured what the heck it can't be all bad.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 8, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> ah, it's banana split tastes good with milk.  flax oil can help increase calories. i didn't know that.  i'll have to research that some more.  I had to do something because i was seriously hurting on eating unlike my first cycle.  I ate like a madman for a few weeks and it dwindled down also.  I used this before and got some pretty good gains from it.  So i figured what the heck it can't be all bad.




of course oil increases cals.......oil = fat.  1 gram of fat = 9 cals


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> of course oil increases cals.......oil = fat.  1 gram of fat = 9 cals



Man wolfy....i don't care what Tex says your one smart cat. no pun intended


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> ok my intake of food is really starting to suck.  I just can't seem to get any food down.  I went to Burger King today and got a Big Fish and some Chicken nuggets.  I could barely get down half the fish and 4 nuggets.  So i got completely pissed and went to GNC.  Here's the Nutrition Facts on the weight gainer.
> 
> Calories : 2200
> Calories from fat:  150
> ...


At the mo I'm using weight gainers from Muscle Science, and i can tell you, i shit more callories than i gain.... What is the name and make of THAT weight gainer???...sounds like something I could really do with...


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> At the mo I'm using weight gainers from Muscle Science, and i can tell you, i shit more callories than i gain.... What is the name and make of THAT weight gainer???...sounds like something I could really do with...



It's a powdered drink mix made by GNC (General Nutrition Center) Weight Gainer 2200 Gold.  They had a sale on it so instead of paying $36 i got it for $21.  My friend hooked me up with a gold card so i got additional discounts on top of the discount.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2005)

thx oracle....i'm bust writing that name down......this is n MUST for me......just hope i can get it in this country ( south africa ) lol


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

oh damn....hmmmm i don't think you have a local gnc on the corner.  How easy is it to get the things you need down there?  I also noticed that were almost the same height you being taller i'm 5'3" but my weight is at 184lbs.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> oh damn....hmmmm i don't think you have a local gnc on the corner.  How easy is it to get the things you need down there?  I also noticed that were almost the same height you being taller i'm 5'3" but my weight is at 184lbs.


Shit Oracle...you ARE short......but not to worry....i'm as skinny as hell...lol
So how about us 2 helping each other out on tips???....let me know how you are progressing etc........2 heads are better than on...lol
Thing is, i picked up SO f'n well for the first 5 weeks on juice, and now i lost 1 and half kg.......although my muscles hasnt shrinked much.....which 2 me is acceptable...


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

on my last cycle i got close to 200lbs on this one i'm gonna break it i know i can.  Lee priest is only 5'5" so short isn't too bad.  I just started week 4 today and inbetween this i gained roughly 15lbs but i know i had a crappy start as far as eating would go.  That's why i picked up the weight gainer.  I have my before pics in here somewhere and i'm gonna update it at my half way point.  Losing weight isn't a good thing obviously what's your diet like?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> on my last cycle i got close to 200lbs on this one i'm gonna break it i know i can.  Lee priest is only 5'5" so short isn't too bad.  I just started week 4 today and inbetween this i gained roughly 15lbs but i know i had a crappy start as far as eating would go.  That's why i picked up the weight gainer.  I have my before pics in here somewhere and i'm gonna update it at my half way point.  Losing weight isn't a good thing obviously what's your diet like?


Egg Supreme, Muscle Mass Fuel, weatpix ( mornings ), Mega Mass 4000, Hamburgers, fuck....basicly ANYTHING i can gobble up just to gain....but NOTHING.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Egg Supreme, Muscle Mass Fuel, weatpix ( mornings ), Mega Mass 4000, Hamburgers, fuck....basicly ANYTHING i can gobble up just to gain....but NOTHING.



I don't think it's what your eating that's effecting you as much as how your going about in your cycle.  Because your incorporating a bulking cycle with a cutting cycle at the same exact time...IMO you can only do but one at a time.  My cycle now is a bulking but at the end i'm incorporating the winny to help solidify my muscle density as well as to help keep the gains.  How far along in your cycle are you?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I don't think it's what your eating that's effecting you as much as how your going about in your cycle.  Because your incorporating a bulking cycle with a cutting cycle at the same exact time...IMO you can only do but one at a time.  My cycle now is a bulking but at the end i'm incorporating the winny to help solidify my muscle density as well as to help keep the gains.  How far along in your cycle are you?


I'm not on cycle at the moment.....been off now for 5 weeks


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

damn bro...i thought you were on cycle since you've been eating alot.  Well that puts a damper on things.  What's your body type Ectomorph, Mesomorph, or an Endomorph?  I'm more of an mesomorph and as i grew up i noticed that my body reacts pretty easy to change.  When i wrestled in high school i was able to drop and gain weight like that.  Now that i'm 30 i'm still able to gain weight pretty easy also and lose if need be.  since your only around 130lbs at 5'5" i would say your a little of the ectomorph and mesomorph combined.  your not big big but your able to gain weight also even though it's difficult.  are you doing cardio or just working out on weights?


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 8, 2005)

I can honestly say that since taking the weight gainer today i can "feel" a definite difference in my body fullness and i'm not as tired as i was in the last couple days.  Maybe i was making my body suffer without feeding it all the calories i needed.  I decided to do this just in time considering that the Test should kick in this week.


----------

